# Anybody in here living in Cody, Wyoming?



## treeguy64 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi!  I was just wondering if anyone in here is living in Cody, Wyoming.  I'm thinking of retiring there, at least in the summer.  Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 16, 2017)

So, NOBODY in here lives in Cody, Wyoming, eh?  Either that, or nobody in Cody is very helpful.  Hmm - - - -


----------



## Kadee (Aug 16, 2017)

Treeguy 
 Members are more likely to reply to,your posts if you add information to your profile ..so we know your not a Robot


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 16, 2017)

I have at least been in the area, although I have never lived even close to there.  It IS in the red zone if the Yellowstone Caldera ever erupts, but who knows if that would ever happen.  When I went through Yellowstone, it was beautiful, and so is most of Montana. Summers are hot and dry, winters are way below zero cold, and snow depends on where you are at.  I remember going through Wyoming on I-80, and it is like a desert in the summer, and 4 foot drifts in the winter, and the roads are apt to be closed.  I have a friend who lives near Salmon, Idaho, and she gets the cold, but very little snow because of the altitude she is at. 
I think that northern Wyoming is better, and has more trees than the southern part. I grew up in northern Idaho, and the people up in the northwestern states are usually friendly, and make good neighbors, and you should have lots of space if you want to live out of town somewhere. 
I would guess that you have probably been there if this is where you want to retire; so you probably know as much or more than any of us who haven't been there.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Aug 16, 2017)

treeguy64 said:


> Hi!  I was just wondering if anyone in here is living in Cody, Wyoming.  I'm thinking of retiring there, at least in the summer.  Any info is greatly appreciated.


Been through Cody a few times.  They have a world class museum there, The Buffalo Bill Museum.  It houses the largest gun collection in the world.  They also have an Old West Town set up that has a dusty street lined on both sides with log cabins one is said to come from Hole in the Wall & was the Butch Cassidy's gang cabin (maybe & maybe not) & old mercantile stores with their wares.  At the west end of Old Town is the Jedediah Smith monument among other monuments of other famous villains & heroes of the old west.  Robert Redford (played Jeremiah Johnson) was a pallbearer there when Jedediah's body was uprooted in Calif & moved to Cody.   

 Fishing is fantastic below Cody.  Interesting history & events.  One diner is stuffed with older mid 1900's children's toys, brings back memories.  I really liked the town but wondered if it was extremely cold in the winters.  Yellowstone is just a hop, skip & jump away.  Thermopolis (south) has a unique dinosaur museum.  The trip down takes you to Lander (Cutoff) & South Pass where all the wagon trains heading to Oregon passed.  If you're into western culture then you have chosen the right place.  You better like rodeos.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 16, 2017)

Kadee46 said:


> Treeguy
> Members are more likely to reply to,your posts if you add information to your profile ..so we know your not a Robot



Kadee,  Thanks for posting that.  I know it's not required, but it sure helps to know things about members,

Especially their gender  and their  (general)  location on earth.

I rarely respond to posters who fail to fill out (at least a partial) their profile.  If they can't bother,  why should I?


----------



## jujube (Aug 16, 2017)

Do they still have the Cody Night Rodeo?  We really enjoyed that, the old west town and the museum. Also the nightly raree in front of the Irma Hotel was corny but fun.   We were only there for a week and mostly went between there and Yellowstone and there and Thermopolis.  Not sure I'd call Yellowstone a hop skip and jump....it was 50 miles to the entry gate and 100 miles to Old Faithful.  Beautiful drive, though.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 25, 2017)

Yeah, I had on my profile that I'm in Austin, Texas, but I know this town is known for its high-tech sector so I could simply be an Austin robot, right?

(I tried to delete this post, because I hadn't quoted the member addressing me, but this forum doesn't allow clean deletes I guess.  Sorry.)


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 25, 2017)

Join DateNov 2014LocationAustraliaPosts6,896​

"Treeguy 
Members are more likely to reply to,your posts if you add information to your profile ..so we know your not a Robot "​


Yeah, I had on my profile that I'm in Austin, Texas, but I know this town is known for its high-tech sector so I could simply be an Austin robot, right?


----------



## Gemma (Aug 25, 2017)

treeguy64 said:


> (I tried to delete this post, because I hadn't quoted the member addressing me, but this forum doesn't allow clean deletes I guess.  Sorry.)



Whenever you want a post deleted, you just have to delete what you wrote, then type 'delete.'  Eventually someone in administration will find it and remove the post.  They don't give that option for members here to delete their own posts for some reason.

Anyway....welcome to the forum treeguy64!


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 25, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have at least been in the area, although I have never lived even close to there.  It IS in the red zone if the Yellowstone Caldera ever erupts, but who knows if that would ever happen.  When I went through Yellowstone, it was beautiful, and so is most of Montana. Summers are hot and dry, winters are way below zero cold, and snow depends on where you are at.  I remember going through Wyoming on I-80, and it is like a desert in the summer, and 4 foot drifts in the winter, and the roads are apt to be closed.  I have a friend who lives near Salmon, Idaho, and she gets the cold, but very little snow because of the altitude she is at.
> I think that northern Wyoming is better, and has more trees than the southern part. I grew up in northern Idaho, and the people up in the northwestern states are usually friendly, and make good neighbors, and you should have lots of space if you want to live out of town somewhere.
> I would guess that you have probably been there if this is where you want to retire; so you probably know as much or more than any of us who haven't been there.



I've never been there.  I'm trying to find small towns with great air.  Cody is 89/100, Austin is 58/100.  The national avg. is 59/100.  I have been to Yellowstone, both in the summer and the middle of winter.  I like cold weather and I like snow, having grown up in Chicago.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 25, 2017)

What about Montana or Idaho ?  I grew up in northern Idaho, and I still have family there. The air is clean and pure, the mountains are tall and majestic, the snow is cold and deep, and the people are warm and friendly. 
And there is some awesome fishing there, if you like to fish or hunt. 
Here is a picture my son took when he was camping up on Roman Nose Peak with my grandsons. You can see the Kootenai River Valley in the distance.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 15, 2017)

I joined this forum subsequent to the messages posted on this thread.  I just happened to look through some new areas of the forum tonight and found this thread.  

I live about twenty miles from Cody; I've been here for just ten years.  Most of the people in my immediate area are retired and they all seem to be transplants.  The people are great around here.  The fact that Cody's a tourist town contributes greatly to the quality of life.  You can buy Roquefort and Humboldt Fog locally and probably far more conveniently than almost anyplace else.

I'm originally from the Chicago area.  Winters are definitely milder: less snow and frequent warming periods.  Northern Wyoming is generally warmer and drier than the southern part of the state.  We have far less snow.  Summers vary; we have had some hot ones.  However, it's never humid.  On a really hot day, the temperature is generally a degree or so below the Heat Index.

People are politically conservative here and in almost all the rest of Wyoming.  If you're right wing, you'll think you're in Heaven.  

Wyoming has no state income tax, estate tax, or inheritance tax.  Property tax averages about 1/2 of 1% of market value for residential property.  There are no licenses or permits to purchase, possess, or carry guns or other weapons.  Wyoming has the second lowest violent crime rate of all of the states.  Teenage girls can walk through parks at midnight.

Remember what nice residential neighborhoods were like in Chicago during the fifties?  Except for the difference in cars, that describes Cody today.

One last thing: our local park is called Yellowstone.


----------



## Lara (Oct 16, 2017)

I remember, as a child, camping at Jackson Hole Wyoming with a view of the Grand Tetons. I remember the view was stunning. And I remember my parents having an argument...my Dad was cutting firewood and placing it under the trailer in case it rained. My mother insisted that was a waste of time because it wasn't going to rain. That night it poured but the wood remained dry and we had a nice warm breakfast.

This is from Don M.'s post in April of 2015..."I have a cousin who has a big ranch in Wyoming...and they Love it. It can get a bit harsh in the Winter, but they are used to it, and prepare accordingly. *They are located about 30 miles SE of **Cody*, WY., just a short drive from the eastern edge of Yellowstone. I went up there a few years ago, and Elk hunted with him, and it was a really nice time. About the only drawback I can think of is if Yellowstone ever erupts again....but then, that area would be quickly consumed, and not have to endure the lingering chaos that the rest of the nation would probably experience."


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2017)

BigHorn, you said-

"_You can buy Roquefort and Humboldt Fog locally and probably far more conveniently than almost anyplace else_."

I am curious... Humboldt Fog at Whole Foods here was on sale for $21.95 a pound this week, marked down from $24.95. What is the price in Cody Wyoming??


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 16, 2017)

I think it was about $12.00 the last time I bought it.  The place where I bought it is a cheese and goody store.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> I think it was about $12.00 the last time I bought it.  The place where I bought it is a cheese and goody store.



That's so cheap!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2018)

Happen to come across the thread and it caught my attention.

When wife and I lived south of Denver, CO, in Parker (mid 2002 thru Oct 2007), we made a trip to Cody to go to Yellowstone NP. Now, to let folks here know, I spent a number of years with PRCA in So California and in Colorado. Was a Team Roper for some of those years and assisted in rodeo arena's other years. Wife and I were members of the PRCA Hall of Fame in the Springs and went to events there a couple of times a year. 

We were both excited when we decided to take the trip to Cody and Yellowstone. Had our Western attire with us and looked like we actually lived in Cody. Heck, my wife even hat her Wrangler Cowboy straw hat with her and wore it. 
We visited both the Upper and Lower areas of Yellowstone. Also, visited the Cody Museum. It was quite the trip, that is, until we stopped for a night at a Holiday Inn Express, on the way back home, and our 2005 Dodge Durango got banged up by two hail storms.


Currently living in Jacksonville, Florida, but are making serious plans on moving back to Colorado in mid 2019. This time to either Loveland or perhaps Cheyenne, Wyoming. Been here in Jax since 2009 and the area just isn't for us and neither is Florida. When we move back, we will both be retired, but only on SS and savings. 
We dearly miss rodeo action, Elk, freshwater lake fishing/boating and just plain "Western" stuff. Will have to put up with "Old Man Winter", but that weather is just part of the region. Can't be "snowbirds", so having two homes is definitely out. Will have to rent an apartment.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 7, 2018)

This is info about Wyoming, click on the town/city you want to find out about.  They even have forums where the locals talk about stuff.
http://www.city-data.com/city/Wyoming.html


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 25, 2018)

OldMack worked on the Grayrocks reservoir back in 78 -79 somewhere in there.  We had black and white collie that liked to run through the streams in the area.  He would often come home  with his hair tinted a vivid shade of rust.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 25, 2018)

BTW the dog's name was Cody.


----------

